# Iron Heads with .350



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello.
I'm new to this forum and clubmaking. I have a chance to pickup Taylormade iron heads. My question is how do I get the .350 tapered tip to a .370 iron shaft? 
Is there a sleeve I can purchase?

Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Or option 2 is there a steel shaft that I can use that already has a .350 tapered tip?


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

You'll have to pick up some taper tip shafts.

These usually come in sets from 37 to 41 inches in length and have specific instructions for tip trimming, (if at all), due to the tapers and it's important to have proper 1st step dimensions, (for stepped shafts). Most taper tipped shafts can only be butt-trimmed. Non-stepped shafts, (like Rifles), may have different trimming instructions.

I used to play a set of MacGregors with taper tipped shafts and whenever I needed to fix a shaft, I had to make sure that I got the proper shaft for that particular club. And when I re-shafted the whole set, I had to order a complete "set" of shafts and trim each accordingly.

Go to Golfworks and check out their shafting advice.
Welcome to Golfworks |Golf Equipment Supply

In fact, if you're really into do-it-yourself stuff, order GOLF CLUB DESIGN, FITTING, ALTERATION & REPAIR by Ralph Maltby. It's the "bible" of clubmaking and a very good reference book to have.


-JP


----------

